# Coyote Shoulder Mount...



## BowHuntingFool (May 15, 2007)

I'm looking to get a Shoulder/Pedestal mount done with this Coyote. I kinda like the look he has in the pic. I was wondering if you have any pics of Mounts do get some ideas?? Thanks 


Joe b!


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

shoulder mnts are an often overlooked mnt. with a coyote. They show off the best parts of the animal whic are the face and "the dog look" everyone can see in their own pets. When was your howldog shot? looks ike a nice color representation of the species.


----------



## BowHuntingFool (May 15, 2007)

I shot him last weekend! Like I said for a summer Coyote the fur is excellent! I am going to get a pedestal mount, I like the evilish look he's got in the pic! I wonder if this look could be replicated???
You want to talk about color you should see my Blondie I shot last year with my Bow. The full body mount should be done very soon! I can't wait! 

I like the Look of the last pic you posted, thanks!


----------



## BowHuntingFool (May 15, 2007)

Ahh, what the hey....


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

that bowkill is awesome. A quality taxidermist should be able to replicate any pose desired. Just keep in mind thatwhen you held the ears in that position, you have them in a positin that the 'yote can't do in real'life. The muscles just won't let him do it. As the ears rotate around they are forced to move down the head and to the rear. When that afr forward theywill be facing frwd. nice coyotes.


----------

